
The GitHub Threat - seszett
https://carlchenet.com/the-github-threat/
======
mamoswined
Also another thing is when Github changed its licensing model it really hurt
those of us working on small budgets like at non-profits or in education.
[https://venturebeat.com/2016/05/11/github-changes-pricing-
un...](https://venturebeat.com/2016/05/11/github-changes-pricing-unlimited-
private-repos-cost-7-per-month-for-personal-accounts-9-per-user-per-month-for-
organizations/) For example, I worked at a public university where we had
student workers. I could convince our dean to pay per repo but once it was per
user we had to migrate off Github because we couldn't afford it. Migrating off
took up a lot of my time.

------
mamoswined
I agree with this, also another issue with Github's dominance is silly
recruiters now think a github profile is the best way to evaluate candidates.
Sucks for those of us who use self-hosted revision control, Gitlab, or
Bitbucket at work.

